# CLEAN ENGINE SHOTS!....kinda



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so it was dirty as hell and every one would always rag on me for it. so i cleaned her up......still looks like hell but its alotttttttttt better.
*V BEFORE*








*V AFTER*

































IN THIS PIC YOU CAN SEE JUST HOW DIRTY IT WAS!!!!! i used duct tape over the plug wires and below the dark line is clean, above is where the tape was covering. GAH!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Woohoo! Nice job man. It definitely looks a ton better. It's only the valve cover that's really dirty now.. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn that thing was dirty


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yup, it was very sad to see. im getting a g20 cover soon and it will be getting a 3 step house of kolour candy red treatment. and now the worst part is the rubber hoses and plastic parts. the reason for the dirt is when maccon painted they didnt tape the engine bay off nearly at all so there is over spray EVERYWHERE. dirt stuck to the paint and then the top pic is the result. i was very conserviative this time because i was scared of water in my engine bay (old engine+old electronics+water=BADDDD) But when i put the battery in it fired up on the first shot! so next time im useing a brush and scrubing that bitch up!

any one know of a good rubber/plastic cleaner? all i can ever fine is "dressing" you think tire bleach would work?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

WOW! that's a clean battery...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I see a cracked hose next to injector no. 3, that header looks nasty... take it off, strip it down with a wire brush and paint it in high heat silver paint. You could do the same with the valve cover.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> yup, it was very sad to see. im getting a g20 cover soon and it will be getting a 3 step house of kolour candy red treatment. and now the worst part is the rubber hoses and plastic parts. the reason for the dirt is when maccon painted they didnt tape the engine bay off nearly at all so there is over spray EVERYWHERE. dirt stuck to the paint and then the top pic is the result. i was very conserviative this time because i was scared of water in my engine bay (old engine+old electronics+water=BADDDD) But when i put the battery in it fired up on the first shot! so next time im useing a brush and scrubing that bitch up!
> 
> any one know of a good rubber/plastic cleaner? all i can ever fine is "dressing" you think tire bleach would work?


Simple green.....dont use to harsh of stuff on the engine....anything citrus like will work just fine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Twiz said:


> I see a cracked hose next to injector no. 3, that header looks nasty... take it off, strip it down with a wire brush and paint it in high heat silver paint. You could do the same with the valve cover.


ill get a new header soon and have a shop install it.......rusted studs freak me out!

the valve cover is in perfect condition just alot of caked on dirt, im gona go clean that right now with the tooth brush.


----------

